
Show HN: BadFood.io - theden
http://www.badfood.io/
======
WhiteFoxx
While I agree that the penalties for breaching food hygiene / safety standards
should be high, I think a site like this has pretty serious flaws. Lets say a
restaurant cleans up their act after being previously penalised. Can they ever
get off this site? How about if the business is sold and the problems of
previous management solved?

~~~
theden
Each marker has the date issued of the fine listed, and I purge them after a
while—it much maps to what the government has publicly listed, though I agree
it's not ideal/perfect.

------
helb
We have something similar in the Czech Republic, run directly by the food
inspection authority ––
[http://www.potravinynapranyri.cz/Search.aspx?sentcity=&lang=...](http://www.potravinynapranyri.cz/Search.aspx?sentcity=&lang=en&design=default&archive=actual&listtype=map)

------
eecks
.. whats this about?

~~~
theden
BadFood shows an interactive map of restaurants in Sydney that have been given
a penalty from The Department of Primary Industries Food Authority. So it
makes the public name and shame list of restaurants being negligent with
health and safety more accessible through a map

Here's the repo, in case you're interested in the backend:
[https://github.com/theden/badfood](https://github.com/theden/badfood)

